# Quest Datenbank



## Derida (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
dieser Thread dient als Übersicht und Kommunikationsplatform für alle die sich aktiv damit beschäftigen die Quest Datenbank zu pflegen.
Tragt hier bitte kurz ein was ihr im moment eintragt bzw. was ihr vorhabt einzutragen usw.
Sprecht Euch bitte gegebenenfalls hier ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier wie üblich ein kurzes Beispiel:



			
				Derida schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trage heute abend folgende Queste ein:
> Handwerksquests (Drechsler)
> Handwerksquests allgemein (Breeland und Umgebung)
> Klassen Quests Jäger
> Angmar Quests von Level 40-42



**Edit* Um die Übersicht zu wahren bitte ich euch eure Posts zu editieren, und nicht jedesmal einen neuen Post zu machen.*

Grüße,
Derida

Sollten Fragen auftreten gibt es hier ein kleines "how to" zum Thema Quests richtig eintragen. Weitere Fragen beantworten Myronn oder ich auch gerne per PM.


PS: Solch einen Thread gibt es auch für das "Karten-Team", und zwar hier


----------



## Derida (4. Juni 2007)

Ich roll das Feld mal die Tage von hinten auf und werde einige "Highlevel-Quests" aus *Angmar* eintragen

*Edit*: 29 Angmar Queste eingetragen von Stufe 40-43

*Edit 26.06.07*: Buch 3+4 eingetragen

*Edit 27.06.07*: alle 18 Sonnenwendfest-Quests eingetragen


----------



## Hamrok (28. Juli 2007)

Ich habe grade mal in den Nordhöhen ein paar Objekte gesucht, von denen ich noch ungefähr wußte wo sie lagen, und habe diese mal in die Karte vermerkt. 

Dann habe ich ein paar 28 aufwärts Quests aus den Einsamen Landen eingetragen.

Als nächstes checke ich mal all meine fertigen Quests und schau ob ich da noch was eintragen kann. Ich denke mal, als nächstes trage ich dann meine absolvierten Wächterquests ein.

Meine absolvierten Quests dürften so ziemlich Ered Luin, Breeland, Einsamen Lande und Nordhöhen abdecken.


----------



## Dargrimm (31. Juli 2007)

Wollte mich mal an die Highlevel-Sachen und die Wächter-Quests machen. 

Trage jetzt erstmal die Helegrod-Quests ein. 

mfg

Flo


----------



## Derida (31. Juli 2007)

PapaSchlumpf schrieb:


> Wollte mich mal an die Highlevel-Sachen und die Wächter-Quests machen.
> 
> Trage jetzt erstmal die *Helegrod-Quests* ein.
> 
> ...



Hast Du die alle schon abgeschlossen ?


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. August 2007)

Habe gerade die Questdatenbank für die Nordhöhen vervollständigt, vor allem im Berech 30+.
Die letzten offenen Quests erledige ich in den nächsten Tagen, dann sollte die Datenbank für die Region Nordhöhen fast komplett sein.


----------



## Dargrimm (10. August 2007)

Derida schrieb:


> Hast Du die alle schon abgeschlossen ?



Nee, habe den Fehler meinerseits auch bemerkt. Habe da leider erst einige wenige beendet. Werden aber mehr. 

Desweiteren wollte ich mal Buch 9 eintragen, das hab ich komplett. 
Buch 8 fehlt mir noch das letzte Kapitel, den Rest trag ich mal ein, am WE wahrscheinlich. Vielleicht schaff ich das letzte Kapitel dann auch noch. 

mfg

Flo


----------



## vbvler (11. Dezember 2008)

*12.12.08 
Eingetragen:*
Ein weisses Julfest
Zwergeneis
Festliche Kränze (Julfest)
Alle Jahre wieder (Julfest)

*13.12.08
Eingetragen:*
Bänder und Schleifen
Das Buch über das Feierrecht
Ein frohes Hobbingen
Gute Laune und warmer Apfelwein
Julfest-Neuanfang
Julfest-Zwistigkeiten

14.12.08
*Geplant:*
Breeland-Julfest-Quests (Questnamen folgen)

Datum unbekannt
*Geplant:*
Eintragen Orte, Rohstoffe, Sehenswürd, Questitems usw. im Rhovanion Gebiet

Anbei als Zip die Karten Rhovanions...............einpflegen erwünscht *fg

*HIER SIND DIE KARTEN*


René


----------

